# Świecenie diody od karty sieciowej po wyłączeniu kompa

## kneczaj

Mam płytę główną ze zintegrowaną sieciówką, dokładnie MSI K9NGM2. Do tej karty jest podłączony Internet, a więc połączenie jest zawsze aktywne. Problem polega na tym, że zielona dioda od tej sieciówki ciągle się świeci, nawet jak wyłączę kompa. Jedyne co może ją zgasić to wyjęcie kabla od Internetu lub fizyczne odłączenie komputera z gniazdka. Płytę kupiłem używaną, więc nie pytajcie czy tak jest od nowości. Czy wskazuje to na jakieś uszkodzenie płyty głównej? Czy to możliwe, że światełko powinno się świecić i jest to normalne? Czy da się to jakoś wyłączyć? Poza tym, że światełko się nie wyłancza to płyta jest w 100% sprawna.

----------

## wuja

Masz wlączone Wake-on-LAN?

----------

## canis_lupus

To jest całkowicie normalne.

----------

## wodzik

moja myszka tez tak ma, ze caly czas swieci, i jakos sie tym nie przejmuje ;)

----------

## canis_lupus

Na 80% płyt głównych świecenie  yszi można wyłączyć. Trzeba znaleźć na płycie zworkę opisaną USB_VSB lub USB_VB lub coś w tym guście.

----------

## wodzik

przynajmniej wiem w nocy w ktora strone jest komp. a tak propo wylaczonego kompa i peryferiow, kiedy widzialem opis, jak na niektorych plytach glownych zrobic myk, zeby kompa odpalac przez wpisanie ciagu znakow na klawce. calkiem klawa sprawa, tym bardziej ze wtedy przycisk power nie reagowal na naciskanie ;]

----------

## Spaulding

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Na 80% płyt głównych świecenie  yszi można wyłączyć. Trzeba znaleźć na płycie zworkę opisaną USB_VSB lub USB_VB lub coś w tym guście.

 

a mozesz powiedziec cos wiecej? zainteresowalo mnie to....

----------

## canis_lupus

Owsze, wyłącza się po prostu zasilanie USB podczas gdy komputer jest wyłączony. Proste?

----------

## kneczaj

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, a już myślałem że z moją płytą coś nie tak  :Very Happy:  Niestety w biosie nie mam opcji Wake-on-lan, ale poszukam jakiejś zworki, tak jak wspomniana zworka od zasilania usb, może coś znajdę  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Zasilania sieciówki nie wyłączysz.

----------

## Poe

zawsze mozna na noc wyciągać sieciówkę ze slotu.

(:

----------

## wodzik

...zniszczyc diode, albo kupic sieciowke bez diody ;]

----------

## BeteNoire

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi, a już myślałem że z moją płytą coś nie tak  Niestety w biosie nie mam opcji Wake-on-lan,

 

To nie musi się nazywać Wake On Lan.

Może być PME Event Wake up (u mnie tak jest) albo Wake on PCI.

----------

## sir KAT

echo "ethtool -s eth0 wol d" >> /etc/conf.d/local.stop

----------

## lazy_bum

Przełącz przycisk na zasilaczu z 1 na 0. (-;

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> Może być PME Event Wake up (u mnie tak jest) albo Wake on PCI.

 

Taką opcję mam ale jest ona ustawiona na Disabled.

W ogóle wszystkie "Wake on cośtam" są wyłączone.

----------

